# Catch box design for easy ammo collection



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi guys,

I made a simple catch-box I salvaged from the dumpster, its an old drawer compartment, with an rubber mat I try to stuff inside the box. I hammered some nails at the top so I could hang some targets.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/18710240/IMAG0159.jpg

As you can see, its pretty broken up and I will have to find something else soon. The problem I have is trying to retrieve the ammo afterwards. Even though I used the rubber mat to absorb the energy of the projectiles in order to collect the ball bearings easier, it has a tendency to spread quite a bit around the grass. At this time of the year when the grass grows so quickly, its hard to find the ammo on the ground.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/18710240/IMAG0160.jpg

Is there a simple way to ensure all the ammo is at least near the catch-box, and if possible a design that minimizes ricochet? Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Rxslice (Apr 22, 2011)

i would use a blanket or a heavy towel instead let it hang with a little slack. It will drop most shots dead. Hope this helps.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

The rubber mat barely absorbed any energy as it is solid, the ammo pretty much bounced off the mat. I remember there is a post discussing the catch box / back-stop designs. Try browsing the forum. I remember Joerg used some t-shirts to stop his ammo.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

try old luggage i picked up an old flexible suit case for 2 bucks at a garage sale it stopa3/8 ammo and when your done simply fold backi got the idea from bill herriman


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

I use a old blankets just tied on to a wooden frame.
I plan on making a catch box with dowel rods inside to hang old t shirts on etc,The bottom of the box will be funnel shaped so ammo falls into a container-Sort of mini hopper style if you get my meaning. I will post some pics for the forum once completed.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

This was made with MDF so my shots would go right through it if I missed LOL, You could use multiplex for the front which would be much more forgiving.

Cheers


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Hi Gib
Thats exactly what i had in mind,Just use a couple of old buckets-When all the ammo as been shot from one bucket simply walk up to ammo box and swap over. No digging around in the grass looking for used ammo.


----------

